# 10% ethanol?



## blackonblack (Jul 7, 2006)

I've always used 93 - 94 octane on my Max. I've probably used 89 once or twice. Recently because our nations energy crunch, I've noticed that most gas stations in NYC are claiming to be 10% Ethanol. Is any amount of ethanol good for our Maximas? 

Today I allowed the gas needle to linger on E before adding 3 gallons. I avoided Hess (I started to use that brand not long ago), I also avoided Exxon/Mobil (none in my area)... I finally added Shell. OMG I couldn't believe the performance! It's been months since my Max drove that way! I don't remember noticing the "10% ethanol added" sticker.


----------



## blackonblack (Jul 7, 2006)

evolutionm.net - AFRs: Shell V-Power vs. Exxon w/105 Ethanol

FYI - Shell vs Exxon/Mobil


----------

